# MBTI and D&D Alignment correlations



## εmptε

True Neutral, Windlisten. That is what is between those too.


----------



## Rekka

I got True Neutral, but ISTPs as a whole I think would be more Chaotic Neutral, since they're the sorts of types to screw the rules/social norms and do their own thing. =]


----------



## Prime

Neutral Good or Chaotic Good.


----------



## Drake

Although it has been several years since I played D&D , I almost always played a Chaotic Neutral character.


----------



## Perseus

*Elf Call*

MBTI is an improvement on the rigid D & D terminology. I am of Elven stock and I don't get on with Dwarves.


----------



## thewindlistens

Cheshire Wolf said:


> True Neutral, Windlisten. That is what is between those too.


And chaotic good. I was trying to imply that I can see myself as being any of those four alignments.



Perseus said:


> MBTI is an improvement on the rigid D & D terminology. I am of Elven stock and I don't get on with Dwarves.


So... you're chaotic and don't get on with lawful types? Because it would be interesting if you consider Elves to have N or P characteristics (particularly P, since Se is definitely something I'd say Elves have a lot of) and Dwarves to be more on the S and J side. Since they are officially supposed to be chaotic and lawful in general, respectfully.


----------



## Kysinor

Chaotic Neutral for me.


----------



## thewindlistens

Kysinor said:


> Chaotic Neutral for me.


Very interesting, seeing how a lot of the INTJs here say they identify with Lawful Good the most, but you and another INTJ I know identify with Chaotic the most.


----------



## εmptε

I identify with Chaotic Neutral and True Evil. Never Chaotic Evil or True Neutral.


----------



## Thorndrop

As an INTJ, I've been described as either 'chaotic neutral' or 'neutral evil' as well as 'true neutral'. I identify with all three, but most strongly with chaotic neutral.


----------



## wapitdownthehatchguy

Vanitas said:


> I tested as NE, so probably can be translated as self-serving selfishness? Since from what I can tell in DnD, evil = selfish and N = self serving/ whatever strike my fancy. I tested as CN too sometimes, random neutrality?


Try taking the other one and see what you get. I got LE on one and LG on the other.


----------



## WildWinds

True neutral here.


----------



## Hermes

I play as True neutral or Lawful neutral although I think IRL I would most likely be a Lawful neutral.


----------



## DouglasMl

wapitdownthehatchguy said:


> Try taking the other one and see what you get. I got LE on one and LG on the other.


Could you post a link to that other test; I'd like to try it myself and see if that confirms my previous results (INTJ, but lawful good.)


----------



## very bored

I think I usually get true neutral.


----------



## rowingineden

INFP - usually chaotic neutral, neutral good, or true neutral.


----------



## DJArendee

ISTP = mercenary assassins


----------



## Red Panda

Neutral Good but close to Chaotic.


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

I took an online test for this :tongue:

I'm a Lawful Good. I can also be a Neutral Good.

:happy:


----------



## geGamedev

When I do the tests it always comes up True Neutral, Chaotic Good, or Chaotic Neutral. I pick the same alignments in games, so the results fit me pretty well. As far as games go, I could see myself enjoying being an evil character now and then, but almost never Lawful.

One of my favorite character concepts is mentally unstable (multiple personalities). Protecting the helpless one moment, going ballistic in an "evil fortress" the next. Sneaking into random houses just to see what's in there one moment, acting like a village jester on crack the next. :crazy:

IRL, most people would probably assume I'm either LN or LG. Those that know me better would probably think I'm something between NG and CN. I'd say I'm TN with CG leanings. Did any of that make sense? lol



seraphiel said:


> .


Just think of the array of spells that might come with being a Vaginomancer... XD


----------



## scarygirl

And Chaotic Good people? They are NFPs for sure. 
It was interesting.


----------



## echidna1000

I score Chaotic Evil, like a few other ENTPs I know. 

ENTPs normally have either TN, CN, NE or CE.

I once found a NG ENTP and I was very disappointed in her.


----------



## ENTPreneur

Neutral Good ENTPS seem quite common, even if Neutrals are even more ENTP:ish


----------



## echidna1000

ENTPreneur said:


> Neutral Good ENTPS seem quite common, even if Neutrals are even more ENTP:ish


Bloody Traitors!


----------



## Balancebread

i was true neutral, and then i was converted to LG by some pally (INTJ), and then i was like, no wai im going back to Neutral! and then i ended up neutral good.


----------



## kallisti




----------



## Tad Cooper

Chaotic good I think...it's hard to remember XD I also either go good or evil, because being neutral is really hard.


----------



## owlet

Lawful good... it's kind of boring XD


----------



## bigtex1989

For ENTPs

The most likely is Chaotic Neutral, then Chaotic Good, then Chaotic Evil. Since we are little kids at heart, we like helping people, just in our own awesome way.


----------



## iwasateenagepunk

I scored Chaotic Neutral, and I am an INTJ.


----------



## Planisphere

I scored equally in Chaotic Good, Chaotic Neutral, and Chaotic Evil. Good luck figuring THAT one out. :laughing:

Also, ENTP.


----------



## Krelian91

INFJ, Neutral Good. Though I can become True Neutral or even Neutral Evil when stressed or depressed.


----------



## tangosthenes

I test as Neutral Good, INTP.


----------



## Elyasis

True Neutral, most of the times. Or chaotic good when I get in a moral snit about something. This doesn't happen very often, thankfully enough.


----------



## Metaplanar

Elyasis said:


> True Neutral, most of the times. Or chaotic good when I get in a moral snit about something. This doesn't happen very often, thankfully enough.


Same.


----------



## Wormwood

Chaotic Neutral, INTP.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Elyasis said:


> True Neutral, most of the times. Or chaotic good when I get in a moral snit about something. This doesn't happen very often, thankfully enough.


Same here, interesting.


----------



## Eleven

Neutral Good INFJ


----------



## Helios

Chaotic neutral INTJ.


----------



## nujabes

Chaotic Neutral. Introduce a little anarchy.


----------



## tberg

The test on the official website gave me Neutral, but I am feeling beaten down these days. I think I would have been Neutral Good in the past. I hope to work my way to being a little more devoted in the future, but I think that will require a little bit of responsibility on my part, and a change to nicer surroundings and people. I am INTP, 6w5, BTW.


----------



## DomNapoleon

INFJ and Chaotic neutral


----------



## fluorine

Chaotic neutral ENTP. Sort-of evil, but I seem to value human life too highly to be classed as evil.


----------



## Sinthemoon

I did a similar thread recently on reddit, and I compiled data. It really fits with what's here, namely that for NTs, NTPs are neutral or chaotic, and NTJs are neutral or lawful. The good vs evil axis is really less consistent.
I'm True Neutral myself but I get closer to lawful over time, as I'm more confident in my ability to use and change the system in place.


----------



## IrridiumCloud

Awesome, love this thread! I still have a D10 somewhere from playing at school 20 years ago 

I'm amused that I always played characters of chaotic/good or lawful/good alignments and my type seems to match well with either of those primary polarities, but not netural/good, and funnily enough, that never appealed to me at 12. But then I'm a ENFJ


----------



## Alediran

INFP, type 7 and Chaotic Good, with some leaning towards Neutral Good.


----------



## QrivaN

Playing D&D with my friends every tuesday after school. In that game, I play a True Neutral Half-Elf Wizard. My friends said that it was the perfect character for me. For my type, read my sig. It's all there.


----------



## Entropic

I took an online test, I think it's the official one, and I got chaotic neutral. No surprise there, as I've identified with chaotic neutral and to a degree neutral good, for a long time now.


----------



## Promethea

chaotic evil


----------



## Malkovich

I usually score Chaotic Neutral, Chaotic Evil if the test is too much about loyalty to your country and family (fuck my country and family), but I like to think of myself as Chaotic Good.:kitteh:


----------



## Rohlo

I pick Neutral Good for my characters, as that's how I see my real life morals- I respect the law, but feel they can be bent or broken if good needs to be done.


----------



## QueenOfCats

Chaotic Neutral ENTJ


----------



## Jennywocky

The OP is looking for correlation to types, not people's personal type per se...

I suppose we could try to correlate the Lawful <---> Chaotic spectrum. Some types seem more structured than others and prefer order to chaos and vice versa. (I would say P's tend more toward chaos than law, for example.) However, since introverts in MBTI can have an internal judging function as a primary even while looking P on the outside, variation within type can make some introverted P's more structured than the norm. Vice versa for the Introverted J types.

I have a harder time with the Good <--> Evil spectrum. I think T's tend to be more Neutral by nature, whereas F is more likely to range to an extreme in either direction, but there's no real predictability there so that generalization seems almost worthless to me. Morality (i.e., how one interrelates with and views other entities and considers their well-being) can range across the full type spectrum in my book, it is more of a moral issue.

For myself, I tend toward Neutral Good behavior, but my detachment leads me to drift toward Neutral over all because I tend to try to put everything in a larger perspective -- a lot of what in our society can pass as "good" vs "evil" to me is more individual preferences that are all balanced when you put them in context of each other. There's a large cause-effect process and system balancing that is occurring. But typically I want to see people grow and because stronger, healthier, and better, and fulfill their goals in that area to reach contentment/happiness. Meanwhile there are reasons for some rules (they can make things more efficient and/or serve some purpose), but at the same time, if a rule isn't working overall or in a particular situation, it needs to be scrapped, and often the individual agencies involved are in the best position to make that decision and/or implement something that can work, on the fly. Extremes (either all rules or no rules) can make it very difficult to accomplish things when multiple agencies are involved.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ESTJ: lawful neutral or lawful evil
ISTJ: lawful neutral or lawful evil
ESFJ: lawful good or lawful neutral
ISFJ: lawful good or lawful neutral

ESTP: chaotic neutral or chaotic evil
ISTP: chaotic neutral or chaotic evil
ESFP: chaotic neutral or chaotic good
ISFP: chaotic good or chaotic neutral

ENFP: not lawful, but other than that could be anything
INFP: same as ENFP, with the exception of lawful good
ENFJ: lawful good, lawful neutral or neutral good
INFJ: lawful good, neutral good

ENTJ: not good, but anything else works (in fact, they'll probably switch alignments depending on their current goal)
INTJ: anything
ENTP: chaotic neutral, chaotic evil, true neutral or neutral evil
INTP: true neutral


----------



## DiamondDays

ENTP, Chaotic Neutral.

I play a CN lvl3 Bbn/Rog Dwarf in a biweekly D&D campaign. I'm such a nerd it hurts.


----------



## Kito

I usually get True Neutral, I think INFPs can be anything but I can't see the Chaotic types being very common. I suppose we can have all sorts of goals but are fairly "lawful" in going about getting them.


----------



## nematome

This is a very interesting thread to me, not because I am a D&D player, but because I'm taking a graduate course called Games & Learning Design, so the intersection of (any) game(s) and the MBTI is of interest to me. I look forward to reading through the comments here, and might even end up quoting one or two in a paper, which if I did, of course, I will ask permission first and give attribution.


----------



## DiamondDays

I'm going to do this by dominant function

Fi - Any neutral alignment except Lawful Neutral with NG most common and NE least common.
Fe - Lawful good, chaotic evil or lawful neutral with Lawful Good being the most common and Chaotic Evil the second most common. Think that's innacurate? Just think about the most evil schemin' bitch in your HS. What type do you think she was? There you go.
Se - Any nonlawful with more chaotic than neutral. About equal spread between good/evil.
Si - Any nonchaotic with more lawful than neutral. About equal spread between good/evil
Te - Any lawful or chaotic neutral. Definite tilt towards Lawful Neutral and Lawful Evil. Chaotic Neutral for those who are only out for themselves and disregard the system.
Ti - Any nonlawful with a tendency towards good and neutral. 
Ne - Any chaotic with a slight tendency towards good, even though a big bunch of ENTPs may be evil. Rare examples may be neutral on the lawful/chaotic axis.
Ni - The most neutral of all functions on the lawful/chaotic axis. Slight tilt toward good, although a fair few INTJs probably qualify as evil.


----------



## Ugga Khan

I'm an ENFP and Somewhere between Lawful and Chaotic Good, but not Neutral Good...if that makes sense. I say this because I am very strong in my beliefs and stand fast to my personal morals and enjoy helping others and sharing my thoughts with them, but when it comes to strictness of lifestyle, I can be a lot more chaotic. I'm not interested in actual laws or social rules; just my own. I think this ought to be pretty typical of other ENFPs as well: we take our own beliefs/morals very seriously (lawful), but we aren't interested in the established beliefs/morals of a society (making us chaotic).


----------



## tenbandequalizer

Ugga Khan said:


> I'm an ENFP and Somewhere between Lawful and Chaotic Good, but not Neutral Good...if that makes sense. I say this because I am very strong in my beliefs and stand fast to my personal morals and enjoy helping others and sharing my thoughts with them, but when it comes to strictness of lifestyle, I can be a lot more chaotic. I'm not interested in actual laws or social rules; just my own. I think this ought to be pretty typical of other ENFPs as well: we take our own beliefs/morals very seriously (lawful), but we aren't interested in the established beliefs/morals of a society (making us chaotic).


I'm not sure if I follow... if you as an ENFP (or myself as an INFP) are not interested in the established beliefs, laws, or morals of a society, then how could one be lawful or chaotic? There are lots of Lawful restrictions and Chaotic traditions... I actually see ENFP and INFP as being pure good or neutral good, or perhaps neutral evil. If your idea of chaos is survival of the fittest- even among your kindred, then you can be chaotic (I don't mean that a chaotic good character would take someone's life, but they may steal some important information to obtain a password perhaps). 

ENFP and INFP would view lawful neutral is the automaton alignment and loathe it entirely (think Maruts, etc), and they'd probably mistake paladins for righteous inspired animated armor. I suppose an ENFP or INFP could be chaotic good or chaotic neutral, but they'd probably feel disenfranchised from whatever group they belonged to and become adventurers or move onto a different cause. The reason why this may work is how they feel about the opposing alignment (chaotic neutral vs. Maruts; chaotic good vs. devils). Maybe an event which shaped their alignment also shaped their personality- perhaps their family was killed by tieflings (lawful evil), and so they naturally became chaotic good, and ENFP / INFP fits that. 

...

Or maybe they're ENFP House Jorasco Halflings Healers, participating an a healing guild to make an extra buck. ENFPs are excellent with people, and who wouldn't want to pay for a skilled healer? 

But... we haven't done any psychoanalytics on Halflings yet.


----------



## Abraxas

I prefer the cognitive function approach as well.

I'm going to leave out true neutral because true neutral isn't a real alignment anyway.

Lawful Good = Fe
Neutral Good = Fi
Chaotic Good = Ti
Lawful Neutral = Si
Chaotic Neutral = Se
Lawful Evil = Ni
Neutral Evil = Te
Chaotic Evil = Ne


----------



## Ugga Khan

tenbandequalizer said:


> ENFP and INFP would view lawful neutral is the automaton alignment and loathe it entirely


And as a matter of fact, I have always hated LN for just this reason.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Seriously, no other ENTP neutral goods here? ENFP :mellow:


----------



## tenbandequalizer

Jennywocky said:


> The OP is looking for correlation to types, not people's personal type per se...
> 
> I have a harder time with the Good <--> Evil spectrum. I think T's tend to be more Neutral by nature, whereas F is more likely to range to an extreme in either direction, but there's no real predictability there so that generalization seems almost worthless to me. Morality (i.e., how one interrelates with and views other entities and considers their well-being) can range across the full type spectrum in my book, it is more of a moral issue.





tenbandequalizer said:


> There are lots of Lawful restrictions and Chaotic traditions... I actually see ENFP and INFP as being pure good or neutral good, or perhaps neutral evil. If your idea of chaos is survival of the fittest- even among your kindred, then you can be chaotic (I don't mean that a chaotic good character would take someone's life, but they may steal some important information to obtain a password perhaps).
> 
> ENFP and INFP would view lawful neutral is the automaton alignment and loathe it entirely (think Maruts, etc), and they'd probably mistake paladins for righteous inspired animated armor. I suppose an ENFP or INFP could be chaotic good or chaotic neutral, but they'd probably feel disenfranchised from whatever group they belonged to and become adventurers or move onto a different cause. The reason why this may work is how they feel about the opposing alignment (chaotic neutral vs. Maruts; chaotic good vs. devils). Maybe an event which shaped their alignment also shaped their personality- perhaps their family was killed by tieflings (lawful evil), and so they naturally became chaotic good, and [maybe] ENFP / INFP fits that.


I agree that the good <-> evil spectrum is harder to pin down, and that it's more of a moral issue.... which got me thinking. 

I'm beginning to think that ENFPs and INFPs would simply be fickle. Perhaps they could be Lawful Good--- Paladins even. I just made this (sort of) real life analogy yesterday... in fact I think I made it before I posted here. I have a friend who is ENFP, and fits the mold of ENFP to the tee. She drinks alcohol, supports gay rights, and is even open about sex (This is defining of HER, not ENFP). Thing is, she is Muslim, and not simply in the sense that she was born Muslim, but that she 'self-identifies' as Muslim. Due to this, there is a wrenching nature within her, a notion that she wants to identify with Muslim faith, though she has values which are not aligned. 

I think the same could be said for an ENFP Lawful Good Paladin. Sure, the DM would probably throw the book at said player, but I can imagine a character who is caught between the oath of a paladin (and identifying with said oath), and his own values. 

Any problems with this? Does the book need to be thrown? Hardcover or softcover?

If this can't be true, I'd go so far as saying ENFP could not be any class that has a code, whatsoever. If the DM allows it, than expect the character to be consumed by the clash between his oath and his values, in the case that his values are not aligned. That means Monk, Druid, Paladin...


----------



## monemi

I just took an online test. Chaotic Neutral. Why am I not surprised? I'm going to guess most ESTP's would be neutral.


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows

No. Just... no.

Jungian/MBTI and the D&D Alignment system should _never_ be compared. The former is a psychological theory, and the latter is just a game mechanic with little viable use in the world of fiction, let alone in real life.

While I can see the value in finding correlations between a person's psychology and the functions they display, the D&D Alignment system is a two-dimensional mechanic which can't effectively measure a person's morality due to the complexities that occur when morals are concerned. Besides, aren't most people morally grey? And don't get me started on how silly such concepts of Lawful and Chaotic are.

It's this kind of coloration which is diminishing the credibility of Jungian/MBTI. Please stop.


----------



## Brian1

The Chaotic Neutral for ESTP.


----------



## Ctrooper2011

I like to think of alignment in different terms:
xSxJ: lawful
xSxS: chaotic
xNxx: neutral

SxJ is the Guardian (motivated by duty and X/Melancholic) and SxP is the Artisan (seeking happiness and is X/Sanguine). Both xNTx and xNFx (Choleric and Phlegmatic, respectively) are neutral by default because xNTx is the Rational one looking for the "smart" way and xNFx is the Idealist that cares only about his/her beliefs and other people, traits that could go either way.

As for good vs evil, that is the axis of _choice_, meaning it entirely up to you on which side you're on, determinable by whether you would choose innocent lives (or God) over your greatest dreams.

No one is morally neutral except for psychopaths and sociopaths because they have no conscience, tus not only are they the only beings (other than animals) capable of ethical neutrality, it is also their only possible moral alignment. *But* they can lean towards either side despite stereotypically being displayed as the epitome of "pure evil".

I have also thought of a Third Alignment axis considering the four primary temperaments: Contender (Melancholic), Responder (Phlegmatic), Coworker (Sanguine), and Initiator (Choleric).

Contenders (Chart the Course): ISTJ, INFJ, ISTP, INTJ.

Responder (Behind the Scenes): ISFJ, INFP, ISFP, INFP.

Coworker (Get Things Going): ESFJ, ENFP, ESFP, ENTP.

Initiator (In Charge): ESTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ, ENTJ.

Since the other alignment axis we're used to is Order vs. Chaos, which can be the Why axis, this one will be the How axis concerning Harmony (Phlegmatic) vs Discipline (Choleric). At best, Harmony is peaceful and gentle and at worst, it is lazy and indecisive. Discipline is ambitious and charismatic at best and impatient and forceful at worst.


----------



## Ctrooper2011

_post deleated_


----------



## Ctrooper2011

Wuthering In The Willows said:


> No. Just... no.
> 
> Jungian/MBTI and the D&D Alignment system should _never_ be compared. The former is a psychological theory, and the latter is just a game mechanic with little viable use in the world of fiction, let alone in real life.


You strike a good point. Funny thing is that I just made a post of my own redefinition of alignment. I also added a Third axis.


----------



## iwasateenagepunk

I retook the quiz recently, and got Chaotic Evil. As opposed to Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Brodir

I'm INTJ and i always get Lawful Good.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun

I am a chaotic good ENTP. However, I slide down to evil based on the level of danger to those precious to me.


----------



## Megakill

True Neutral


----------



## Asid_Reighn

I always result in being a chaotic neutral... in D&D and especially in life hahahah ironic


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm a Chaotic Evil ISTP. How common is that? I rarely see anyone evil.


----------



## RiseAgainst55

I'm a chaotic neutral INFP.
Based on what I know about alignments and MBTI, I personally think some of the more likely alignments are
INTX: True Neutral
INFP: Chaotic Good
ENFP: Chaotic Neutral
ENTX: Lawful Evil
ENFJ: Chaotic Good
INFJ: Neutral Good
ISFX: Neutral Good
ISTX: Lawful Neutral
ESTX: Lawful Good/Evil/Neutral
ESFX: Lawful/Neutral Good


----------



## clay

First of all no here is evil unless they're intentionally hurting other people. Not just making fun of them and thinking they're superior to society, but actually real pain and suffering. 

INTP True Neutral = I just just don't a fuck


----------



## Ctrooper2011

I'm an ESTJ Neutral Good with Lawful tendancies.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Lawful Good: ISFJ, ESFJ
Neutral Good: INFP, ISFP
Chaotic Good: ENFP, ENFJ

Lawful Neutral: INFJ, ISTJ
True Neutral: INTP, ISTP
Chaotic Neutral: ENTP, ESFP

Lawful Evil: INTJ, ESTJ
Neutral Evil: ENTJ
Chaotic Evil: ESTP


----------



## GundamChao

I am personally a Neutral Good ENFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I got a cross between Neutral Evil and Neutral Good.


----------



## iwasateenagepunk

I re-took both tests, after about three or four years. I am now Chaotic Evil and an ENTJ. Where as I was Chaotic Neutral and an INTJ.


----------



## nonstampcollector

I've been tested as Neutral Good, but I would certainly agree to INTJ's being True Neutral.


----------



## Straystuff

I'm a neutral good ENFJ. I find it a bit weird that a lot of people here seem to put us in the chaotic side? I mean we want to keep the harmony in our environment 'cause of the strong Fe and it takes a lot for us to go to the "rebel mode". I think neutral fits us the best.

All in all I would put strong Fe users in lawful/neutral and strong Fi-users in chotic/neutral.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I took the Alignment test, and mine was a weird cross between Neutral Evil, True Neutral, and Neutral Good, with Neutral Evil edging out slightly. 

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXX (3)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Chaos --- XXXXXXXXXX (10)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXX (7)
Neutral - XXXXXXX (7)
Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

I'm a neutral good/chaotic good ISTP.

Fits.


----------



## Kavik

A necro thread that keeps coming back. fun.

ISTP: I always score chaotic neutral

What can I say? Chaos makes the world go round.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

INTP here, and I test either as Chaotic Good or Neutral Good. I'm unsure how accurate that is, since a lot of my desire to do good is wrapped in ambition, _but_...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I tested as a Neutral Good/Chaotic Good.


----------



## Eckis

I'm an ISFJ and Lawful Good. (I imagine a lot of SJs get that, lol.) I think Neutral Good was second.


----------



## piscesfish

Lawful Neutral INFJ. I tested as True Neutral once, but I can't see myself as anything but Lawful really


----------



## Acadia

I've never played D&D before, but I was curious so I took the quiz. I'm Neutral Good. I'm an ISTP 7w8 sx/so. The alignment quiz I took referenced two ISTPs (Han Solo & Indiana Jones) as well as Harry Potter (ISFP) so possibly something to do with the impulsive SP temperament? idk.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

I am INTP and got True Neutral.

I think this is too general, because almost nobody will get an "evil" result.
That leaves 6 different options, which is too vague to be taken serious.

I think dividing between "good" and "evil" is bullshit anyway, since most of the answers that could be seen as "evil" are just forms of trolling - "I have no sweets for you" *eats chocolate strawberry*. I mean, come on: that isn't exactly what you'd call "evil", is it? I'd laugh about a person treating me this way. A few others may feel offended, but noone would say: "MAN, this is EVIL!"

This works on Pen&Paper Systems with black&white world views like D&D, but not in the real world.


----------



## Kyro

skycloud86:220986 said:


> I'm a Chaotic Good INTP.


Same.


----------



## Chili990

ENTJ and I usually test as Chaotic Good.


----------



## winkyccat

Dont know when this was posted but I was viewing this and just felt like adding- im a chaotic evil Entp... Lmao


----------



## Zyranne

INFP and true neutral


----------



## LibertyPrime

chaotic for sure, I do have a strong sense of justice & morality >_> but I wouldn't exactly call myself good as that would depend on who perceives it & how. Technically I'd consider myself one thou hmm..


----------



## Harizu

ExTP
I always score either as a true neutral or as a chaotic neutral, depending on the test.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ENFPs are all Chaotic Evil. I, an ESFJ, am of course Lawful Good.


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP and always Chaotic Evil.


----------



## daniluni

Neutral good ISFP ...golly! im stereotypical!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

I'm an ENTP who tested as Neutral Good. 

However, I tend to play chaotic - or "you're meant to be chaotic, not chaotic blanking insane"! Little things like keeping monsters as pets, trying to blow up a concrete wall with a car engine (which would probably kill everyone), connecting car and bus horns to loudspeakers to make a big noise (thereby permanently deafening everyone in the room) - not sure what it'd do, but it'd do something: let's see what happens!

Either that, or I'm pragmatic to the point of being mistaken for Satan. I simply see how people's skills and abilities can be used. Which includes persuading other players to fight a dragon and get killed; killing an NP hero and selling his stuff; persuading a poor old woman to buy expensive silks (because she liked me).


----------



## Ctrooper2011

I keep on thinking of my own way of determining alignment, as well as determining which alignments are directive or informative:

Direc-Infor
xSTJ-xNFP
xNTJ-xSFP
xSTP-xNFJ
xSFJ-xNTP

On the Directive side, Si-Ne is Order and Ni-Se is Chaos. For Informative, it's the otherway around, albeit with the "neutral" alignments.

I would always disregard "True Neutral" because I don't believe it possible. In addition, I consider the "true good" alignment to be Neutral (Lawful) Good and the "true evil" alignment to be Neutral (Chaotic) Evil. This would leave the good alignments as Lawful Good, Chaotic Good, Lawful Neutral, and Neutral Good; the evil alignments would be Lawful Evil, Chaotic Evil, Neutral Evil, and Chaotic Neutral.

On the side of Good, an xNFJ and an xSFP would be a really kind Lawful Neutral while an xNFP and an xNTP would be Neutral Good; on the side of Evil, the formers would be Neutral Evil despite being stereotypically kind while the latters Chaotic Neutral due to being too nice/lazy to be the stereotypically malicious Evil that everyone thinks about.

Please take all of this with a grain of salt.


----------



## katsux

INTP, neutral good.


----------



## Endologic

I'm gonna do 2 types per alignment. If I call your type evil, don't be offended. This is for the stereotypes only.

Lawful Good - ENTJ
Lawful Neutral - ISTJ and ISFJ
Lawful Evil - ESTJ and ESFJ

Neutral Good - ENFP and ISFP
True neutral - ISTP and INFP
Neutral Evil - INTJ

Chaotic Good - ESTP and ESFP
Chaotic Neutral - INTP and ENTP
Chaotic Evil - INFJ and ENFJ


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'm pretty Neutral Good, but one time I tested as Lawful Good. (I think I _can_ be chaotic though, sometimes -- I mean I grew up with a bunch of Ne-using boys in a Gifted classroom - so I personally identify as Neutral.)


----------



## Beetle

ISTP, and got Chaotic Neutral. Sounds about right.


----------



## Astrid Dunham

INFP and true neutral.


----------



## selena87

INTJ, True Neutral


----------



## WaffleSingSong

INTP

Rebel Good (between Neutral/Chaotic)


----------



## Adena

Lawful good ESFJ


----------



## Gman1

Interesting. I have Lawful Neutral. I certainly wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## piscesfish

INFJ and Lawful Neutral (leaning _slightly_ good)


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTJ (Most likely ISFP or INTJ, though) - True Neutral


----------



## Glory

ISTP

Neutral evil at first, now Chaotic neutral.


----------



## Simpson17866

Chaotic Neutral (75% Chaotic, 60% Good) INTP


----------



## Word Dispenser

ENTP. Chaotic Neutral-Good.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

INFJ.

Chaotic Good.


----------



## Cascadia

I'm an INFP who tested Neutral Good on that alignment test. 

When I played D&D in my 20s I gravitated to Goods, but across the spectrum of Lawful to Chaotic. (At that point, neutral was kind of boring, lawful had to have a righteous cause, and chaotic was just plain fun, though of course aggravating to some party members.) When I had to play a neutral, it was a Druid (true neutral) and I had to put myself in the perspective of the natural world in order to understand the role. Once my RM put us all into an Evil criminal party, so I went through a lot of contortions to give my character a rough backstory which made her justified in hating everyone and doing evil deeds. That one was a little tough, but I ended up with a lot of compassion for her struggles and looked for ways to give her a leg up out of her criminal rut. :sneakiness:


----------



## KayleeShy

How do you not use it in a prescriptive way? It seems that the rules expect that. Not to mention experienced players. In my last encounter, one out of five supposedly good characters decided it was fine to slaughter two kobold children because all kobolds are evil. One, who is 11 years old and is in her first game, saved one of them and now has a pet kobold. 

So, I really am looking for tips on getting alignment out of the straight jacket that it seems to be in.


----------



## Simpson17866

KayleeShy said:


> How do you not use it in a prescriptive way? It seems that the rules expect that. Not to mention experienced players. In my last encounter, one out of five *supposedly* good characters decided it was fine to slaughter two kobold children because all kobolds are evil. One, who is 11 years old and is in her first game, saved one of them and now has a pet kobold.
> 
> So, I really am looking for tips on getting alignment out of the straight jacket that it seems to be in.


 The operative word, I imagine, being "supposedly."

If you believe - as I do - that killing someone just because they are evil *is itself evil,* then simply inform the other players that in your games it is evil to see killing as the first resort and that good people see killing as the last resort.

One of the main characters in the sci-fi story I linked earlier is convinced that other people being evil murderers means that she is allowed to torture them to death in the name of protecting the innocent, and I make it clear throughout the story that she herself is Chaotic Evil.

If you believe - as I do - that good and evil are based on individual's choices and not on the physical appearance that they were born into, then simply inform the players that in your games there will be Good characters of every species and Evil characters of every species (even if most of them never show up on-screen) and that killing potentially Good people just because they "look like they might be evil" *is even more evil* than being too quick to kill somebody who actually is evil.

Perhaps you might like to come up with a Good Kobold NPC and a Good non-Kobold NPC who are explicitly cooperating against an evil NPC (perhaps a racially motivated serial killer), but who are out of their league and would like the PCs' help.

Either way, make it clear to everybody that *the 11 year old is the role model* in this scenario, not the racially motivated serial killer.

*TLDR* you have beliefs about good and evil in the real world. Use those beliefs as the basis for Aligning your characters in the game.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Im a 

INTJ(Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging) 
Virgo-September(Studious, like to study)
Lawful Neutral(believes in doing things within the law) 
Earth Rooster(Good with money, not flashy)


----------



## Simpson17866

MisterPerfect said:


> Im a
> 
> INTJ(Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging)
> Virgo-September(Studious, like to study)
> Lawful Neutral(believes in doing things within the law)
> Earth Rooster(Good with money, not flashy)


 Going by my birthday:

Gemini

* *




Strengths: Gentle, affectionate, curious, adaptable, ability to learn quickly and exchange ideas
Weaknesses: Nervous, inconsistent, indecisive
Gemini likes: Music, books, magazines, chats with nearly anyone, short trips around the town
Gemini dislikes: Being alone, being confined, repetition and routine

Expressive and quick-witted, Gemini represents two different sides of personality and you will never be sure with whom you will face. Gemini can be sociable,communicative and ready for fun, while on the other hand it can be very serious, thoughtful, restless and even indecisive.
As an air sign, Gemini is concerned with all aspects of the mind. This zodiac sign is ruled by Mercury, which is a planet that represents communication, writing and teaching others. They get fascinated by almost everything in the world and they have a feeling as if there is not enough time to experience everything they want to see. This makes them excellent artists, writers and journalists. Gemini sign means that sometimes people born under this sign have a feeling that their other half is missing, so they are forever seeking for new friends, mentors and colleagues.
Gemini is versatile, inquisitive, fun loving and wants to experience everything out there, so their company is never boring.




Water Rooster


* *




Hardworking, resourceful, courageous and talented, Roosters are self-assured people. They possess powerful personalities and are notoriously dominant. In groups they are vivacious, amusing and popular. But Roosters can be conceited creatures, vain and boastful, with a strong egotistical need to constantly be the center of attention. Excellent at small talk, they can be the life of any party. Roosters are talkative types, outspoken, frank, open, honest -- but a little too blunt at times. A polished debater and able to cogently refute any opinion, the Rooster is a talented polemicist, and could be an excellent journalist or writer. With the Rooster's dedication to work well done, he or she would also make a good economist or a gifted administrator.

These people are born organizers, refined and elegant. They are tidy-minded and like to keep everything neat and shipshape. Their affairs will be all in order, accounts up to the minute and documents systematically filed away. They function best in an environment where everything is organized and their schedules programmed. When it comes to making decisions of any kind, Roosters prefer to carefully consider all sides of a situation before coming to a conclusion. In conflicts, Roosters will push to the extreme but flee before open hostilities break out. Their reflective and analytical abilities sometimes get the better of them. They must constantly question their point of view to ascertain its validity.

The management of finances is perhaps their strength, both on a private and professional level. When it comes to money, Roosters are prudent and careful. They are brilliant managers of other people's money; financial advisers, bank managers, and accountants would all do well to be born in the Year of the Rooster. The Rooster has the reputation of finding money in the most unlikely places, like drawing blood from a stone. In Vietnam they say that, thanks to the strength of his beak and claws, the Rooster can find a worm in a desert. This metaphor goes a long way to explain the continual and restless activity that characterizes him.

The Rooster man likes to be in the company of women, among whom he can show off, shine, swagger and generally demonstrate what a clever fellow he is. However, he rarely goes out for a night with the boys; men bore him to extinction. His Hen counterpart also likes the company of other women -- that's not to say that men bore her! -- and she chooses those professions which keep her constantly in touch with them.

The Rooster will touch the heights and depths during the three phases of his life, business-wise as well as romantically. He will go from poverty to riches, from ideal love to the most sordid of emotional entanglements. The Rooster's old age will be happy, however.

Legend has it in the East that two Roosters under the same roof make life intolerable for everyone else.

Under the influence of the element of Water, he is an intellectual type who enjoys cultural pursuits. He has tremendous energy and initiative at his disposal and seeks to use his resources to speed up progress.He is given to clear thinking and practicality and can be reasoned into compliance when faced with insurmountable obstacles. A commanding speaker, proficient in the written word, he can sway that masses and incite willing action from others. He has strong scientific leanings and his mind functions with computer-like efficiency, overlooking the main issues when he over-stresses details.




Gemini, pretty good. Water Rooster, not even close :laughing:


----------



## leictreon

Chaotic good, according to tests. And INFP.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Simpson17866 said:


> Going by my birthday:
> 
> Gemini
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strengths: Gentle, affectionate, curious, adaptable, ability to learn quickly and exchange ideas
> Weaknesses: Nervous, inconsistent, indecisive
> Gemini likes: Music, books, magazines, chats with nearly anyone, short trips around the town
> Gemini dislikes: Being alone, being confined, repetition and routine
> 
> Expressive and quick-witted, Gemini represents two different sides of personality and you will never be sure with whom you will face. Gemini can be sociable,communicative and ready for fun, while on the other hand it can be very serious, thoughtful, restless and even indecisive.
> As an air sign, Gemini is concerned with all aspects of the mind. This zodiac sign is ruled by Mercury, which is a planet that represents communication, writing and teaching others. They get fascinated by almost everything in the world and they have a feeling as if there is not enough time to experience everything they want to see. This makes them excellent artists, writers and journalists. Gemini sign means that sometimes people born under this sign have a feeling that their other half is missing, so they are forever seeking for new friends, mentors and colleagues.
> Gemini is versatile, inquisitive, fun loving and wants to experience everything out there, so their company is never boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Rooster
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardworking, resourceful, courageous and talented, Roosters are self-assured people. They possess powerful personalities and are notoriously dominant. In groups they are vivacious, amusing and popular. But Roosters can be conceited creatures, vain and boastful, with a strong egotistical need to constantly be the center of attention. Excellent at small talk, they can be the life of any party. Roosters are talkative types, outspoken, frank, open, honest -- but a little too blunt at times. A polished debater and able to cogently refute any opinion, the Rooster is a talented polemicist, and could be an excellent journalist or writer. With the Rooster's dedication to work well done, he or she would also make a good economist or a gifted administrator.
> 
> These people are born organizers, refined and elegant. They are tidy-minded and like to keep everything neat and shipshape. Their affairs will be all in order, accounts up to the minute and documents systematically filed away. They function best in an environment where everything is organized and their schedules programmed. When it comes to making decisions of any kind, Roosters prefer to carefully consider all sides of a situation before coming to a conclusion. In conflicts, Roosters will push to the extreme but flee before open hostilities break out. Their reflective and analytical abilities sometimes get the better of them. They must constantly question their point of view to ascertain its validity.
> 
> The management of finances is perhaps their strength, both on a private and professional level. When it comes to money, Roosters are prudent and careful. They are brilliant managers of other people's money; financial advisers, bank managers, and accountants would all do well to be born in the Year of the Rooster. The Rooster has the reputation of finding money in the most unlikely places, like drawing blood from a stone. In Vietnam they say that, thanks to the strength of his beak and claws, the Rooster can find a worm in a desert. This metaphor goes a long way to explain the continual and restless activity that characterizes him.
> 
> The Rooster man likes to be in the company of women, among whom he can show off, shine, swagger and generally demonstrate what a clever fellow he is. However, he rarely goes out for a night with the boys; men bore him to extinction. His Hen counterpart also likes the company of other women -- that's not to say that men bore her! -- and she chooses those professions which keep her constantly in touch with them.
> 
> The Rooster will touch the heights and depths during the three phases of his life, business-wise as well as romantically. He will go from poverty to riches, from ideal love to the most sordid of emotional entanglements. The Rooster's old age will be happy, however.
> 
> Legend has it in the East that two Roosters under the same roof make life intolerable for everyone else.
> 
> Under the influence of the element of Water, he is an intellectual type who enjoys cultural pursuits. He has tremendous energy and initiative at his disposal and seeks to use his resources to speed up progress.He is given to clear thinking and practicality and can be reasoned into compliance when faced with insurmountable obstacles. A commanding speaker, proficient in the written word, he can sway that masses and incite willing action from others. He has strong scientific leanings and his mind functions with computer-like efficiency, overlooking the main issues when he over-stresses details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini, pretty good. Water Rooster, not even close :laughing:


Mine all seem to be very similar and they have a Water Rooster? Thats a really odd sign considering roosters are generally fire signs.


----------



## Allyrah

Same as the poster 2 above me. I'm an INFP, and, after taking tests/quizzes on what alignment I would be, I consistently get back Chaotic Good. When I read the description for this alignment, it does seem to fit quite well. I could also possibly see myself as being Neutral Good, though.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

KayleeShy said:


> How do you not use it in a prescriptive way? It seems that the rules expect that. Not to mention experienced players. In my last encounter, one out of five supposedly good characters decided it was fine to slaughter two kobold children because all kobolds are evil. One, who is 11 years old and is in her first game, saved one of them and now has a pet kobold.
> 
> So, I really am looking for tips on getting alignment out of the straight jacket that it seems to be in.


One of the things you might try, Have an NPC (Sage wizard ect) inform the party that all thinks have the capacity for both good and evil. Then assign the Kobold a true neutral alignment. Make it a mini game, where everytime the Kobold experiences an act of evil (Murder, Hatred, Manipulation ect) it gains points toward Evil, but every time it is treated well ( loved, nurtured, protected, ect) it gains good points. Do the same for law/chaos with discipline. Make it like a parenting simulator. Add up the points until you get to say 100 points and assign its permanent alignment. At this point, I would turn the Kobold into a henchmen for its caretaker and start leveling it as a party member.

Hope that helps


----------



## Cascadia

Simpson17866 said:


> The operative word, I imagine, being "supposedly."
> 
> If you believe - as I do - that killing someone just because they are evil *is itself evil,* then simply inform the other players that in your games it is evil to see killing as the first resort and that good people see killing as the last resort.


My husband, a long-time revered Referee, has run several versions of a game inspired by the song "One Tin Soldier" (https://youtu.be/cTBx-hHf4BE) to demonstrate this principle to his players. The story line was developed and elaborated from the song. The "mountain people" were Orcs (or some similar species) whom the players invariably went after with gusto, thinking they were doing the valley a service, only to find that they had committed appalling genocide.

Suffice it to say, his players stopped shooting first and asking questions later.


----------



## Simpson17866

Cascadia said:


> My husband, a long-time revered Referee, has run several versions of a game inspired by the song "One Tin Soldier" (https://youtu.be/cTBx-hHf4BE) to demonstrate this principle to his players. The story line was developed and elaborated from the song. The "mountain people" were Orcs (or some similar species) whom the players invariably went after with gusto, thinking they were doing the valley a service, only to find that they had committed appalling genocide.
> 
> Suffice it to say, his players stopped shooting first and asking questions later.


 I'd never heard that song before. How have I never heard that song before, that was fantastic.


----------



## Cascadia

Simpson17866 said:


> I'd never heard that song before. How have I never heard that song before, that was fantastic.


This one's an oldie. The Original Caste was a folk group from Canada in the 60s, when anti-war songs proliferated like poppies on a battlefield.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

True Neutral, as most INTPs seem to be.


----------



## KayleeShy

That is really good and really evil at the same time. I like it and may even use it. Thank you.

And thank you for understanding that I wasn't trying to be challenging. I'm a very new DM and need all the help I can get.


----------



## KayleeShy

I think this with ShatteredHeart's idea would be perfect. And I thought that song sounded familiar. Great song and a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

@Simpson17866 Aparently you were correct. I just took Wizards of the Coast's Official Alignment test and came back NG


----------



## Simpson17866

I'm about 8300 words into a new Urban Fantasy novel I'm writing, and the types/alignments I'm going for with my main characters are:

Lawful Evil ESFP
Neutral Evil ISTJ
Chaotic Evil ESFJ
True Neutral INFJ/INFP

Chaotic Evil INTJ

Lawful Good ESTP
Lawful Neutral ISFJ / Neutral Good ENFP

EDIT: I really like villain protagonists :happy:


----------



## Simpson17866

Accidentally pushed Reply instead of Edit


----------



## Wolf

Latte said:


> INTJs seem like the ultimate true neutrals to me. They're mostly not really evil, but, they generally do not go out of their way to do good. They can like laws and structure, but only insofar as it serves a purpose they like.


You guessed it! 

True-Neutral INTJ checking in. :kitteh:


----------



## RaisinKG

Blue and Orange


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Simpson17866 said:


> I'm about 8300 words into a new Urban Fantasy novel I'm writing, and the types/alignments I'm going for with my main characters are:
> 
> Lawful Evil ESFP
> Neutral Evil ISTJ
> Chaotic Evil ESFJ
> True Neutral INFJ/INFP
> 
> Chaotic Evil INTJ
> 
> Lawful Good ESTP
> Lawful Neutral ISFJ / Neutral Good ENFP
> 
> EDIT: I really like villain protagonists :happy:


Not sure INFPs could be True Neutral, Idealism is a hard push. More likely Neutral or Chaotic Good


----------



## MyName

Lawful Good- ISFJ
Neutral Good- ENFJ
Chaotic Good- INFP
Lawful Neutral-ISTJ
True Neutral- INTJ
Chaotic Neutral- ENTP
Lawful Evil- ESTJ
Neutral Evil- ESTP
Chaotic Evil- ESFP


----------



## Rose for a Heart

INFP

*Chaotic Neutral- A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn't strive to protect others' freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it. Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society's restrictions and a do-gooder's zeal. However, chaotic neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all authority, harmony, and order in society.

Sounds Accurate, and also sounds a lot like Fi-Ne, imo.

I am not seeing how a "do-gooder zeal" can be related to Fi. In fact if any function, it would most likely be Fe. Because "good" is such a subjective concept for the Fi...I felt strongly about some of them, and others I didn't care so much about. Very individualistic. *


----------



## Eset

I got Chaotic Evil, so.


----------



## throughtheroses

I'm a chaotic good INFP.


----------



## Simpson17866

ShatteredHeart said:


> Not sure INFPs could be True Neutral, Idealism is a hard push. More likely Neutral or Chaotic Good


 1) I would've thought "Lawful Evil ESFP" and/or "Chaotic Evil ESFJ" would've been the first challenge(s) :tongue:

Or perhaps the idea that one person can be definitively Lawful Neutral ISFJ one moment yet definitely Neutral Good ENFP the next :laughing:

2) How else could you describe a person who is

*more asocial than social
*more abstracting than concrete
*more sensitive than blunt
*neither exceptionally organized nor exceptionally disorganized
*neither exceptionally authoritarian nor exceptionally anti-authoritarian
*neither exceptionally selfish nor exceptionally selfless?​


----------



## Aladdin Sane

chaotic neutral


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

ENXP here--always got Neutral Good, just retook the test and got True Neutral, close second Neutral Good.

Honestly, True Neutral doesn't fully resonate. I label myself Neutral Good. I'm not the most obedient, but I have good intentions. LOL, but I definitely don't respect authority. For example, here where I live marijuana is illegal. I had my own pot plant in my yard and a pipe lmao (back in my stonin' dayz)


----------



## Azazel

ShatteredHeart said:


> Not sure INFPs could be True Neutral, Idealism is a hard push. More likely Neutral or Chaotic Good


INFPs under their convictions that are which aren't close enough for being judged by, far from them, moral systems.

Basically, an INFP can work under its visions and ideals, strongly, but these can be easily disjoint from what does that alignment system meet as 'good'.


----------



## Krayfish

I have always tested lawful good, but love to make my DnD characters true neutral. I fall into the IxFJ category probably


----------



## Simpson17866

I completely forgot about this conversation :laughing:



Simpson17866 said:


> I'm about 8300 words into a new Urban Fantasy novel I'm writing, and the types/alignments I'm going for with my main characters are:


 Wow, 8300. That was adorable :happy: (I'm at 41,000 now)



> Lawful Evil ESFP
> Neutral Evil ISTJ
> Chaotic Evil ESFJ
> True Neutral INFJ/INFP
> 
> Chaotic Evil INTJ
> 
> Lawful Good ESTP
> Lawful Neutral ISFJ / Neutral Good ENFP
> 
> EDIT: I really like villain protagonists :happy:


 So I've decided since then that my True Neutral character is straight-up INFJ, not borderline J/P, and neither of my Good characters ended up being in the book :tongue:

Though I did come up with a sequel about my two heroes instead of my VPs, and the lead villain antagonist is a Lawful Evil INFP.

Recently, I've come up with a chart of 31 of my characters from 4 of my stories (63k word Doctor Who fanfiction, 24k word YA horror novella, 5.5k word Levecraftian horror, and the vampire novel that I'm 41k words into), and it's pretty messy 










I should update this for the werewolf-sequel to my vampire novel that I'm working on.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Truth be told, I have grown to hate the alignment system. while the law/chaos axis works okay, the good/evil is intrinsically broken. These matters are much more grey, and in both tabletop and video games, the options break down to selfless saint, and powermad dickhole. Neither of which incompasses any real person. In DnD, you never play a *truly* good person by the game's own mechanics. You're simply a band of murder hobos that wander from place to place killing minority lifeforms.

It's one of the reasons I stopped playing the game. I found the morality systems of other systems far more enjoyable. take Exalted with is Virtues and Nature, Stipping you of willpower everytime you turn a blind eye to your own moral compass until you snap. It creates a powerful and dramatic effect that drives character development. Similarly, Burning Wheel is the game I always wished DnD was. The rules are a bit heavy, but if you invest the time, you'll find a game that is deeply rewarding and unrivalled in the high fantasy genre.


----------



## Simpson17866

ShatteredHeart said:


> In DnD, you never play a *truly* good person by the game's own mechanics. You're simply a band of murder hobos that wander from place to place killing minority lifeforms.


 Not the way I would play :wink: In my games, good and evil would mean the same things that they mean in the real world, and racially motivated serial murder would be explicitly designated as Evil.

If I wanted to play a character like that - the traditional murder-hobo - then I would want my Protagonist to be recognized as a Villain, and I would want my Villain Protagonist to be opposed as much by the DM's Hero Antagonists as by the rival Villain Antagonists.

If I wanted to play a Good character, then by definition my character would not be running around "killing people to take their stuff because they don't look like us," my character would be a medieval/fantasy superhero charged with stopping super villains (racially motivated murder-hoboes, perhaps ) from hurting innocent people.


----------



## Rexxie

Chaotic Good here


----------



## Quads

I've taken 2 different D&D tests

The "official" one gave me Neutral Evil, which fit so poorly that I took another one

The other one gave me Chaotic Neutral, so I'll go with that. It's what I had expected the first time


----------



## IssaVibe

Chaotic good ENFP

Sounds about right


----------



## Simpson17866

Homestuck said:


> Chaotic good ENFP
> 
> Sounds about right


 Two of my favorite Lawful Evil characters I've come up with are an ESFP and an INFP :wink:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I'm going to map MBTI types on the alignment (but don't expect it to be _absolutely_ correct). 

Lawful good: xxFJs
Neutral good: xNFJs and xxFPs
Chaotic good: xxFPs

Lawful neutral: J's ("Ay wahnt too mantan orderp!!" /s) 
True neutral: xNTJs, ISTJs, and xxTPs (particularly INTPs) to an extent
Chaotic neutral: mostly xSTP and xNTPs 

Lawful evil: xxTJs
Neutral evil: xNTJs and ISTPs 
Chaotic evil: ExTPs and ISTPs.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

chaotic good.... esfp.


----------



## kiribek

Got True Neutral for myself, which kinda fits I guess. (chaotic neutral came close)
I'm an ... IxTx for certain. An INTx likely. And an INTJ potentially.


----------



## Jaune

I type as ISTP and Chaotic Neutral, although I always get Chaotic Evil on the test.


----------



## Thunal33

I'm ENTP and tested as True Neutral. I believe it.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

ENFP and true Neutral


----------

